
The One Method I’ve Used to Eliminate Bad Tech Hires - navinsylvester
https://mattermark.com/the-one-method-ive-used-to-eliminate-bad-tech-hires/
======
ColinWright
This has been submitted and discussed several times in the past, but they are
all old enough that discussions are closed.

If you want to read the previous discussions then simply click the "past" link
and go for it - I'll not put the list here.

 _Added in edit: Reading some of those previous discussions has been ...
(significant pause) ... interesting. There are some interesting differences of
opinion ..._

